# Woke up and decided to take some pics...



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 26, 2007)

I feel really good today, so I decided to take some pictures when I woke up. Hope ya'll enjoy a little bit of me.















































Sorry if the one is a little naughty...


----------



## katharina_german_ffa (Jul 26, 2007)

wow you look absolutely adorable


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 26, 2007)

Well, well, look at you. Nothing like a beautiful belly, an adorable face, a killer smile and great legs(I'm a leg girl ) - With you guys posting these pics how is a girl supposed to tear herself away from the computer and get anything accomplished?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 27, 2007)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Well, well, look at you. Nothing like a beautiful belly, an adorable face, a killer smile and great legs(I'm a leg girl ) - With you guys posting these pics how is a girl supposed to tear herself away from the computer and get anything accomplished?



Flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 27, 2007)

You have a really great smile. And I enjoyed the rest of you too  Love the random pics of your hand and foot.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 27, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> You have a really great smile. And I enjoyed the rest of you too  Love the random pics of your hand and foot.



I just knew how much you FFAs love BHM calves. I had to show off the goods  

And, about the hand picture, I just like the way my hands look in photos. I think they're very dramatic and aesthetically pleasing.

PS - Plus, in the hand pic, there's a clear view of my badass wolverine poster hehe


----------



## ChrisInNH (Jul 27, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> I just knew how much you FFAs love BHM calves. I had to show off the goods
> 
> And, about the hand picture, I just like the way my hands look in photos. I think they're very dramatic and aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> PS - Plus, in the hand pic, there's a clear view of my badass wolverine poster hehe



Well Rocczilla I'm not exactly into BHMs but you know you're kind of curious to see what the other guy is putting up for the ladies to gawk at so... I glimpsed over your photos and what really got me were your hands man. Hey they rock man because you've got the smooth, fine hands that woman JUST love to have glide over and fondle their pleasing bodies . Ladies, I don't have the proof of course but according to all theory: This man is not going to disappoint


----------



## persimmon (Jul 28, 2007)

I LOVE the leg shot :wubu: Thanks for the eye candy!

p


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 28, 2007)

persimmon said:


> I LOVE the leg shot :wubu: Thanks for the eye candy!
> 
> p



How about showing us some of that little round asian fruit?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 29, 2007)

missaf said:


> Actually, I find rough hands kinda fun



Soft hands are fun too


----------



## persimmon (Jul 29, 2007)

rocczilla said:


> How about showing us some of that little round asian fruit?





Alrighty, should be attached. Bonus knockervision, even. 

View attachment psmsm.jpg


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 29, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Alrighty, should be attached. Bonus knockervision, even.



A very fine bonus indeed :eat2: 

You're adorable. Where are you from?


----------



## persimmon (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm from the Willamette Valley (an excellent source of both wine and wives, says the husband) and now live in a larger city in the Northwest.

p


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 30, 2007)

persimmon said:


> I'm from the Willamette Valley (an excellent source of both wine and wives, says the husband) and now live in a larger city in the Northwest.
> 
> p



Alright, I'll give him the wives part, but I've never sampled the wine


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 31, 2007)

katharina_german_ffa said:


> wow you look absolutely adorable



Thanks. And I always wanted to visit Germany.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't know how I missed this thread earlier...

Great pics! 

You've got an absolutely adorable face and great body. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jul 31, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Don't know how I missed this thread earlier...
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> You've got an absolutely adorable face and great body. Thanks for sharing.



And you're a cutey yourself :eat2:


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Jul 31, 2007)

Cute smile + hot body = crazy little me 

jejejeje cute pics handsome!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 31, 2007)

Why is that your hand turned me on? lol


----------



## persimmon (Aug 1, 2007)

PrettyKitty said:


> Why is that your hand turned me on? lol



Because he's right, they're aesthetically pleasing. And they look very dexterous 

p


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 1, 2007)

persimmon said:


> Because he's right, they're aesthetically pleasing. And they look very dexterous
> 
> p



Indeed they are. All these years of videogaming and hacking away at the keyboard have made my fingers strong and nimble. :eat1:


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 1, 2007)

Ooh!

I've never found a bald man sexy before, but you just changed that.  You have a very serene smile that kind of reminds me of Hotei.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 2, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> Ooh!
> 
> I've never found a bald man sexy before, but you just changed that.  You have a very serene smile that kind of reminds me of Hotei.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



Then let all of the bald men out there rejoice


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 8, 2007)

Random off-topic question... but did any of you see the movie SUNSHINE? I just saw it the other night and I was blown away.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 10, 2007)

Let's see...puppy-dog brown eyes, round face, big soft belly, plump but nimble-looking hands, thick calves...and some of us _like_ shaved heads...yeah, you're cute. 

-Qit


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 16, 2007)

Qit el-Remel said:


> Let's see...puppy-dog brown eyes, round face, big soft belly, plump but nimble-looking hands, thick calves...and some of us _like_ shaved heads...yeah, you're cute.
> 
> -Qit



Thanks for the kind words


----------

